# Sunday Gravy



## Messerjocke2000 (Jun 7, 2007)

From the Sopranos Cookbook:


> Uncle Junior's Sunday Gravy
> 
> Makes about 8 cups
> For the Sauce
> ...


This is soo great, but not very good for those on a diet :bounce:

Kilian


----------



## shortstory5 (Sep 3, 2008)

Wow, that sounds amazing... Can someone make this for me?!


----------



## Messerjocke2000 (Jun 7, 2007)

shortstory5 said:


> Wow, that sounds amazing... Can someone make this for me?!


Actually, its not that hard to make. It takes some time though.

Oh, and you need 6-8 people to eat all the gravy with pasta...

Come by and i might whip up a pot:wave:.

Kilian


----------



## shortstory5 (Sep 3, 2008)

Don't temp me!


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

WOW that sounds like my work. HAHAHAHa


----------

